# The Anti-Inflammatory Blueprint



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07L978KGJ?

Free today on Amazon, never know how long some of the freebies last. Some just a day, some longer.

Anyway this one seems to be pretty well researched and thought out. I have mostly just skimmed it so leave it to you to judge.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Only two sure rules for a longer life:

-Chose your parents wisely.

-Don't play in traffic.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

$4.99 now.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> $4.99 now.


Too bad, but did warn folks that the freebies many times are one day only promotion. You see something on Kindle books when its free, grab it even if you dont want to read or download it right then. Dont click the read for free button, that requires you to have some sort of Kindle plan, you want to officially purchase it for $0.00. Yea stupid but its how it works.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Tumeric tea.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Fresh pineapple daily


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

how do you make the turmeric tea. just a spoonful in hot water or something like that. my turmeric is likely too old. I guess I've had it there 2 years


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

newfieannie said:


> how do you make the turmeric tea. just a spoonful in hot water or something like that. my turmeric is likely too old. I guess I've had it there 2 years


I cheat, I buy turmeric tea already in the tea bags. From amazon.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I might be able to get this at the superstore. they have quite a selection. WM sells thyme and rosemary tea etc.they might have this also. ~Georgia


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> I cheat


And there I was, thinking you were perfect.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> And there I was, thinking you were perfect.



LOL, perfect is boring


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

newfieannie said:


> I might be able to get this at the superstore. they have quite a selection. WM sells thyme and rosemary tea etc.they might have this also. ~Georgia


I order it from amazon, they some different combo's with turmeric too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> LOL, perfect is boring


I'm sure you've never been accused of being boring.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

no really said:


> LOL, perfect is boring





Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm sure you've never been accused of being boring.


I must be one of the most exciting people you'd ever meet.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

kinderfeld said:


> I must be one of the most exciting people you'd ever meet.


We probably are running about the same, in that aspect. LOL


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

kinderfeld said:


> I must be one of the most exciting people you'd ever meet.


Not even in the Top 20


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, if you only know 19 that's not all bad

jk


----------

